# DAM Quick 3000 m. Pettycoatspule



## robbin92 (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo
Vor Kurzem habe ich auf Saschas- Sammler- Homepage eine Spule,wie oben geschrieben,gesehen.Jetzt konnte ich eine Quick 3000 Rolle mit gleicher Spule kaufen.Diese ist nicht identisch mit der 3002 Spule.Material ist ebenfalls Kunsststoff.Jetzt habe ich insgesamt 4 verschiedene 3000 Rollen in meiner kleinen Sammlung.Dies dürfte dann die letzte Ausführung sein.Rollenfuß hat im Gegensatz zu den Anderen keine Serien-Nr. mehr.Habe mal einige Bilder angehängt.
Weiß evt. Irgendjemand etwas über dieses Mod.?Sonderauflage?
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Die gefällt mir alleine schon wegen dem Kurbelknobb - nur weil der so schön krachert rot ist!


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Da lachst du @Esox 1960 ... aber es gibt eben Augenfänger, die wirken absolut spontan und dauerhaft.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Februar 2021)

Dir ist aber schon bewußt das eine 3000 eine andere Rolle ist als eine 3001 oder 3002. Und wo hast du da eine Rollen- Nummer gefunden???


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Februar 2021)

Also nach meiner Meinung, ich hoffe du hast für deine "Mischmaschrolle" nicht zu viel bezahlt. Vielleicht bekommst du ja noch  eine bessere Lösung als meine Meinung.


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also nach meiner Meinung, ich hoffe du hast für deine "Mischmaschrolle" nicht zu viel bezahlt. Vielleicht bekommst du ja noch  eine bessere Lösung als meine Meinung.


Könnte vlt. ein Exportmodell sein, aber wahrscheinlicher ist es eine Bastel-Rolle.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Februar 2021)

In Bayern sagt man Wolpertinger.


----------



## eiszeit (24. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> In Bayern sagt man Wolpertinger.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Wenn sie dir jetzt alle den Spass verdorben haben, können wir uns gerne privat unterhalten!


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Da lachst du @Esox 1960 ... aber es gibt eben Augenfänger, die wirken absolut spontan und dauerhaft.


Andal,dass habe ich auch schon erlebt,......aber nicht bei einer Angelrolle.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Andal,dass habe ich auch schon erlebt,......aber nicht bei einer Angelrolle.


Joo... gerade Farbe führt mich da sehr oft in höchste Versuchung!


----------



## Jason (24. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> In Bayern sagt man Wolpertinger.


Und unser Nordi sagt immer so schön, "Zombie-Rolle". 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hans albers (24. Februar 2021)

ich find sie schön.

ist halt nen unikat..


----------



## robbin92 (24. Februar 2021)

Alle meine anderen 00 Rollen haben eine Seriennr. am Rollenfuß.Das ist nie im Leben eine Bastelrolle.Wie ich schon geschrieben habe,ist die Spule von den Abmaßen nicht mit einer 3002 identisch.Diese würde überhaupt nicht passen.Natürlich kenne ich die 00,01,u.02 Serien.


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Joo... gerade Farbe führt mich da sehr oft in höchste Versuchung!


Ich bin auch mehr ein visueller Typ; den auditiven bzw. kinästhetischen Typen bringt aber wahrscheinlich das Geräusch oder der Geruch einer Rolle in Versuchung (obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass das Klackern der Sperrklinke bei den alten DAM Rollen was ganz besonderes ist)


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Februar 2021)

Nur weil die Spule paßt und das Label der 3000 um sich gewickelt hat muß sie noch lange nicht Original sein. Es gibt so viele Beispiele von Spulen, die auch auf anderen Rollen passen, Shakespearespulen passen auf DAM-Rollen, Daiwa-Spulen passen auf Shakespeare-Rollen, Cormoran-Spulen passen auf SNAP-Rollen usw. Und von deinen Rollennummern, könntest du bitte davon mal ein Foto einstellen, wie und wo sie genau sitzt? Danke im voraus.


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Alle meine anderen 00 Rollen haben eine Seriennr. am Rollenfuß.Das ist nie im Leben eine Bastelrolle.Wie ich schon geschrieben habe,ist die Spule von den Abmaßen nicht mit einer 3002 identisch.Diese würde überhaupt nicht passen.Natürlich kenne ich die 00,01,u.02 Serien.


Ist mir unlogisch, zwischen der 3000 und der 3002 war noch die 3001 und diese hatte eine Metallspule.
Kannst Du die genauen Dymensionen von Deiner Spule angeben?


----------



## robbin92 (24. Februar 2021)

Anbei Foto einer Seriennr..Es handelt sich defentiv um eine DAM Spule.Der Innering des Pettycoat der 3000 ist bedeutend kürzer als von der 3002.Das ist keine Bastelarbeit.Der Zustand der Rolle u. Spule ist  noch wie neu..Sie ist vollkommen identisch mit der von Sascha Gemeinder auf seiner Homepage gezeigten Spule,u. ich freue mich über das Stk.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. Februar 2021)

Ich hab mir meine Quick nochmal genau angeschaut Nummern hat keine meiner neueren Quicks genausowenig wie die älteren 330 bzw 330N Serien.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Februar 2021)

Auf den obigen Bildern ist die Spule von unten zu sehen, inkl. Teilenummer 9104347.

Jenes Bauteil mit dieser Nummer wurde in der 1401/2001 verbaut, nicht jedoch in der 3001.
In der 3001 hat dort das Knarrrad die Teilenummer 9104345.
Wie kann es da sein das eine 3000 jene Teilenummer aufweist, wo sie doch in der Größe mit der 3001 eher konform geht wie mit den kleineren Modellen?

Ich mag mir nicht anmaßen jene obige Rolle als "Bastelware" zu bezeichnen, dafür kenne ich mich schlichtweg nicht gut genug bei DAM und jener Serie aus.
Aber bereits der Umstand der unterschiedlichen Teilenummern, die Anmerkung das die Spule nicht identisch mit einer 3002 sei, zwischen 3002 und 3000 auch nochmal ne 3001er kam, erzeugt bei mir doch ein eher vorsichtiges Bedenken.


----------



## robbin92 (25. Februar 2021)

Wir sprechen hier von der 00 Serie.Ob andere Serien eine Nr. haben weiß ich nicht,da ich von DAM nur noch die 00 u.01 von 1000/1 -3000/1sammle.Von meinen anderen 7 Stk .00 der Gr.1000-3000 habe ich 1 Stk. (3000 m.roten Knebel)ohne Nr.  gefunden.Alle anderen 6 Stk. sind mit Nr.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Februar 2021)

Die 01er Serie wird aber größtenteils auf Teilenummern der 00er Serie zurückgegriffen haben.
Oder gar völlig neue Teilenummern bekommen haben, aber dann dürfte obige Teilenummer des Knarrrads in der Peticoatspule ja sowieso nicht auftauchen, wenn man denn davon ausgeht es wäre eine Spule der 00er Serie.
Ansonsten gibts nämlich unsinnige Überschneidungen der Nummern, was garantiert kein Hersteller so machen wird.
Rückwirkend wurden sicher keine neuen Bauteile in bereits ausgelaufende Modelle ab Werk verbaut, wäre ja sinnbefreit in jeder Hinsicht.

Allein daran sieht man schon das so einiges nicht wirklich schlüssig ist.


----------



## robbin92 (25. Februar 2021)

Hallo Bimmelrudi
Meine letzte Mail war nicht auf dich bezogen,sondern auf den Vorgänger.


----------



## robbin92 (25. Februar 2021)

Hatte heute  dem DAM Experten (Buchautor über die Fa. DAM) Sascha Gemeinder Bilder gesendet.Soeben kam die Antwort.Natürlich ist die Spule original u.war um 1980 einzeln zu kaufen.Dürfte im  Händlerkatalog um 1980 rum erwähnt werden..


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Februar 2021)

Ich schätze die Arbeit und Homepage von Sascha Gemeinder wirklich sehr, aber für mich sind da noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten:

Warum sollte eine Spule als Einzelteil noch für eine Rolle in den Verkauf kommen, wenn diese schon durch das Nachfolgermodell ersetzt wurde?

Warum sollte in dieser Spule das Petticoat-System veröffentlicht werden, und nur bei dieser Spule, wo die ersten Rollen mit den Petticoat Spulen erst 1983 auf den Markt gekommen sind??  (1202, 2002, 3002)

Und dann deine Rolle sieht wirklich sehr neuwertig aus, während die Spule doch schon in der Vergrößerung etwas Gebraucht scheint. Aber auf jeden Fall hast du uns zum Nachdenken gebracht.


----------



## robbin92 (26. Februar 2021)

Zunächst einmal möchte ich Niemanden von der Originalität überzeugen.Ich bin es .Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen,wie häufig die Spule ist.Ich habe die Rolle vor mir liegen,u.beide Teile sehen vom Zustand her vollkommen identisch aus.Das hat aber schon mal rein garnichts zu sagen,da es die Spule angeblich ja einzeln zu kaufen gab.Der Hinweis auf den Händlerkatalog gilt auch nicht?Dass die DAM die Petticoat-Spule schon Jahre vor der 02 Serie entwickelt hat,halte ich auch nicht für abwegig.Die wußten sicherlich,schon weit vorher,mit welchen Änderungen die Rolle Jahre später auf den Markt kam.Die brauchten ja immer wieder ein neues Mod.(auch wenn es in meinen Augen teilweise Verschlechterungen waren).


----------



## hans albers (26. Februar 2021)

hauptsache, man kann mit ihr angeln...


----------



## Bilch (26. Februar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal möchte ich Niemanden von der Originalität überzeugen.Ich bin es .Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen,wie häufig die Spule ist.Ich habe die Rolle vor mir liegen,u.beide Teile sehen vom Zustand her vollkommen identisch aus.Das hat aber schon mal rein garnichts zu sagen,da es die Spule angeblich ja einzeln zu kaufen gab.Der Hinweis auf den Händlerkatalog gilt auch nicht?Dass die DAM die Petticoat-Spule schon Jahre vor der 02 Serie entwickelt hat,halte ich auch nicht für abwegig.Die wußten sicherlich,schon weit vorher,mit welchen Änderungen die Rolle Jahre später auf den Markt kam.Die brauchten ja immer wieder ein neues Mod.(auch wenn es in meinen Augen teilweise Verschlechterungen waren).


Wäre toll, wenn Du diesen Händlerkatalog irgendwo auftreiben könntest


----------



## robbin92 (26. Februar 2021)

Ja,,den Händler-Katalog 1980 möchte ich unbedingt haben,wird aber wohl schwierig.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Februar 2021)

@robbin92
Alles im Leben hat zwei Seiten, gute und schlechte. Die gute ist, daß Geld für den Katalog kannst du dir sparen. Der wird nämlich bestimmt nicht günstig sein, wenn du ihn überhaupt ergattern kannst.
Und die schlechte, es steht auch nichts drin.


----------



## robbin92 (26. Februar 2021)

Herr Gemeinder schreibt ab 80.Hat du zufällig auch noch 81 oder 82?Falls da auch nichts drin sein sollte,würde ich ihn nochmals anschreiben.Die Kataloge würde ich aber trotzdem kaufen.
Nachttrag: Katalog 79 fällt auch weg.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Februar 2021)

robbin92 schrieb:


> Die Kataloge würde ich aber trotzdem kaufen.



Dann dir viel Erfolg beim Suchen.

Und ja, wenn du so etwas meintest:






Und nein, auch in diesem steht sie nicht drin.


----------



## Bilch (26. Februar 2021)

A


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> A



Ja?
Alles ok bei dir?
Sollen wir den Notarzt rufen?


----------



## Bilch (26. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja?
> Alles ok bei dir?
> Sollen wir den Notarzt rufen?


War im falschen Thread


----------



## Minimax (26. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> A






Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja?
> Alles ok bei dir?
> Sollen wir den Notarzt rufen?






Bilch schrieb:


> War im falschen Thread



Herrje, welcher wäre denn der richtige Thread für "A" gewesen? "Wortschlange" kanns ja kaum gewesen sein.


----------

